# Post something you wish your crush would tell you!



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

. <- dot of thread laziness


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

"Hey, Bill! Do my boobs look perky today or is it just me?"


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

3stacks said:


> I like you too.
> Pretty simple one that lol too bad no one ever likes me back though ughh


Yeah, this...for the next one that's in my life...whenever that happens.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

The truth.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bipolar92 (Apr 2, 2018)

We should hang out, I really like you.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I wish they would simply let me know that they have a crush on me; it would make things easier and answer a lot of questions.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You've been working out, haven't you? You look great!


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I remember you.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

- I love you. Can I give you some short, sweet, little kisses? 
One can dream .


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I think you're very cool and the reason I don't speak to you more is because I actually have a crush on you.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I want your c*ck.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

come shower with me


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

3stacks said:


> I like you too.
> Pretty simple one that lol too bad no one ever likes me back though ughh





tea111red said:


> Yeah, this...for the next one that's in my life...whenever that happens.


Add me to that list. :/


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm going to give you some sandwiches. :grin2:


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

3stacks said:


> I like you too.
> Pretty simple one that lol too bad no one ever likes me back though ughh





tea111red said:


> Yeah, this...for the next one that's in my life...whenever that happens.





tehuti88 said:


> Add me to that list. :/


I wish that it happens for these lovely people.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

_
I say I love you
And I'll say it more
My one and only
I can't lose so

Don't stop doing what you do
Have I paid my dues just to be with you?
Don't stop doing what you do
I will be your something old, new, borrowed, blue
Don't stop doing what you do
Coz that makes you my man

Can you understand
Hmmm that baby, you're my man?
_


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> Add me to that list. :/


That's 3 of us now, lets recruit more and start a small army lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> That's 3 of us now, lets recruit more and start a small army lol


Or a dating site for SA people, that could do better maybe? :b


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

I only care about the positive and negative attributes you have as a person. (don't have " a crush" but its that in principle).


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Or a dating site for SA people, that could do better maybe? :b


Well I'm sorry Sus y but nothing could be better than a small army ran by me  lol


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Well I'm sorry Sus y but nothing could be better than a small army ran by me  lol


I'll take that in mind, never mess with you, just in case you already have some people joined to it :b


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> I'll take that in mind, never mess with you, just in case you already have some people joined to it :b


Join my army, we have cakes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

even a hello would be nice :sigh


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> Join my army, we have cakes


Cake? Who said cake?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> Cake? Who said cake?


:grin2:
The cutest cupcakes for the cutest soldier:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

3stacks said:


> :grin2:
> The cutest cupcakes for the cutest soldier:


Someone ate those before me.
This is my most serious face to prove it wasn't me.









Give me more! So I get really convinced of the benefits.


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Sus y said:


> 3stacks said:
> 
> 
> > /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_grin.png
> ...


 Hmmm Im not 100% convinced but sure, more cake, always more cake &#128578;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The time and date you and your parents are moving away, so I can mentally prepare myself.

 :sigh


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

"Let's ****, no strings attached."


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"I need a spanking, Daddy."

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

She already says & does a lot of things to signal interest, but she's not single...

so probably something like "My boyfriend doesn't mind"


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

hey baby, cum on over.


----------



## Harlin (Apr 6, 2018)

xxDark Horse said:


> hey baby, cum on over.


I definitely agree


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Hey! Read this: 
https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/04/11/album/1523447824_701942.html#foto_gal_9
@ Elmundoes "En el #DíaInternacionalDelBeso recuperamos diez besos de película pic.twitter.com/t9pxmxbHOO"
@cultura_mx "¡Buenos días! ☀

"... los besos, 
los miles y millones de besos se parecen al fuego 
y se parecen a la derrota y al triunfo 
y a todo lo que parece poesía- y es poesía".

En el arte y la literatura, ¿qué obras recuerdas que plasman un beso?

#DíaInternacionalDelBeso &#55357;&#56857; pic.twitter.com/1aoZ75j0V4"

According to this people, it's international kiss day today (not on July 6 when it was supposed to be), lets waste no more time, come here and kiss me.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Here, have some boobs in your face.


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

Oh, you play Pokemon too?


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i have a crush on you and i want to go on a date.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

You are so much of what I was looking for. 
Do you want to...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Getting some sandwiches.  :lol


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

someday, when he's in a better place, maybe he can finally tell me the things he was unable to say. As for me, I wish it'd go something like "Everything that happened meant something, part of me will always love you in this way, and that I won't forget you." Wishful thinking I know, but still. It's hard to think I'm alone with the way that I feel.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

My social life, social circle and personal life is now pretty good. You are now no longer by sole social outlet I have to rely on. But I still would like to hang out with you. Get to know you better. You are obviously at least an ok person. With how much you have helped me out. Bailed me out of jams in the past year. Although you might be boring. Because you do not share much about yourself. You just listen. You have a monotone voice. But you are quite nice nonetheless. I wish to remain touch with you indefinitely. Be your friend or possibly more. But at least remain friends. Not something that is temporary. Where 2 years down the road when we run into each other, you will be a complete random stranger to me. I do not want that.


----------



## incognitofreak (Mar 6, 2018)

"I'm not ignoring you, I'm just thick."


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

I want you here with me.

:sigh Wishful thinking.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Sigh*


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

"I think it's really cool that you can enjoy videogames so much and am going to reward your virtual acomplishments with blowjobs, also I'm super rich so you never need to work."


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

This -






But I'm dreaming as usual.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

"It was cold out on that balcony so I went inside. See you next week."


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

"I'm going to **** you back into shape."


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

You're the best man I know.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Harharharharharhar!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

"It'll be okay. You're not as unattractive and hopeless as you think." 

They're not crushes from my personal life, though. Just celebrity crushes.


----------



## simplewrite (Apr 7, 2016)

She's not my girlfriend anymore, we broke up

(selfish, I know...)


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

CloudChaser said:


> "I think it's really cool that you can enjoy videogames so much and am going to reward your virtual acomplishments with blowjobs, also I'm super rich so you never need to work."


That totally sounds like something Zooey Deschanel would say.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)

"You've never hugged a Canadian before. We need to remedy that misfortune."

Then she hugs me for a long time and we eat veggie hamburgers at that place she likes. I'm not sure how much I'll enjoy the food though.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

_I'm going to make an effort because I care about you. _


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

You're still important to me


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm actually extremely satisfied with what my crush tells me.


----------



## Daxi004 (Apr 16, 2018)

Do you wanna hang out?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm coming to see you soon.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Here is a some fruit crush soup. :sus :grin2:


----------



## SANDRY (May 24, 2018)

If she would text me and ask,

"has this been as hard for you as it has been for me?"

I'd be satisfied on multiple levels. We'd get to talk again is the most profound.


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Creating memories is a saying in USA which means one is interest in you in a romantic meaning. 



My answer: okay, lets get married then.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Kinaibhlan said:


> Hello


I wish I learn to be as small-scale as you, that is a great feature in a person.


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd want like subtle physical affection lmfao, but we'd already be friends already, and playful hugs would be good and healthy for that oxytocin yeh :laugh:


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I know I'm a 25 yo swimsuit model that loves 80s comedies, but I still want to be yours forever.


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

smoothlinghs said:


> I wish I learn to be as small-scale as you, that is a great feature in a person.


Aw thanks, I guess I never thought of it that way.


----------



## EggsBenedict (Dec 28, 2017)

You exist.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

id rather be able to talk to them sigh


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not just another one of them. You are more than amusement to me. You're a living, breathing person.

Not lol.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

The lemon meringue pie at the store sucks!


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Goodnight.


----------



## Solomoon (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I'm packing my car and will be there tomorrow.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Having her put her arm around me and say "It's ok, I'm going through it to" then have her rest her head on my shoulder.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

"Hi. How are you?"


----------

